# Moving to teach in Dubai September 2015



## Rebelleber (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi, I'm moving over to Dubai at the end of August to start a primary teaching job. I am interested in getting in contact with people who are also moving out then to teach and in particular, people who are going out alone. I have visited dubai a few times and I'm very excited for the change!


----------



## palmtrees (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi, I too am moving to alone to Dubai in September. What school will you be teaching at?


----------



## Rebelleber (Jun 5, 2015)

I'll be teaching at JESS arabian ranches. How about you? I can't believe how soon it will be here!


----------



## MrMM (Jan 15, 2015)

Also moving to Dubai in august (19th) as a teacher but alone - equally excited. Will be teaching at a GEMS school


----------



## Rebelleber (Jun 5, 2015)

We should all get together before the term starts and meet for a get to know drink or something!


----------



## palmtrees (Mar 15, 2015)

*dubai*

sounds great!


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Rebelleber said:


> Hi, I'm moving over to Dubai at the end of August to start a primary teaching job. I am interested in getting in contact with people who are also moving out then to teach and in particular, people who are going out alone. I have visited dubai a few times and I'm very excited for the change!


Check & search the "school" and moving to Dubai as a "new school teacher" threads. Luckily there are are hundreds in the same boat as you


----------



## bwest (Jul 18, 2015)

Hey all! I won't be moving to teach English, but will be moving alone. Would love to meet up with people once I've arrived!


----------



## Bobby89 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hey,I'll be moving too in august end or early September,gonna teach but not in school  ;
however a bit nervous about the place.


----------



## Rebelleber (Jun 5, 2015)

Have you been to dubai before? I feel nervous too but excited for the change and challenge


----------



## nashsdanny (Jul 14, 2015)

I am also moving out in mid august, not to teach though. Are you guys all set up with accom? Im looking for people to do a houseshare with!!


----------



## Bobby89 (Jul 20, 2015)

@Rebelleber No!! its my first time in UAE . I have traveled to many other countries but first time in any Gulf country.


----------



## Kaley (Jul 11, 2015)

Im also a teacher and I'll be most likely moving to Dubai in mid August. I wanna do something totally different for a year so if everything goes as planned I'll be home teaching two finnish kids  It feels crazy to leave everything here in Finland, but I really need this!


----------



## josephphysio (Apr 17, 2015)

Hey thought I would jump on this tread.

I'm not a teacher, but moving out there in august too as a physiotherapist. I'm moving out with a friend who is a teacher but I don't think she uses this website. 
Will be good too meet some newbies over there. 

Joe


----------



## Rebelleber (Jun 5, 2015)

I've been on holiday a few times and loved dubai! Maybe we should arrange a meeting for all the people on here that would like to get together? If people want to PM that are interested, I will try and sort something. In response to an earlier post I am sorted with housing but I think there's websites out there that help people with that kind of thing!


----------



## Bobby89 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah! that would be great!!  ,Maybe we can create some meetup group or FB page


----------



## Rebelleber (Jun 5, 2015)

I will try to sort a page or group tonight and will let you all know the details


----------



## julie1234 (Jul 24, 2015)

Rebelleber said:


> I will try to sort a page or group tonight and will let you all know the details


I am in the process of looking into moving to dubai as a nurse... how are ye all getting on with the process sorry to jump in here. I am going alone also


----------



## Bobby89 (Jul 20, 2015)

julie1234 said:


> I am in the process of looking into moving to dubai as a nurse... how are ye all getting on with the process sorry to jump in here. I am going alone also


Go through the stickies,You may get your answer


----------



## julie1234 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi bobby wat stickies new to this!!!


----------



## Bluedog7 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi all. I currently teach here in Dubai but would love to meet some new people. Let me know when you get together for a drink.


----------



## denabs (Mar 20, 2009)

Also moving with the wife in September. Opening an office in DMC for an international co, will be living in Downtown. So many things to take care off, don't know where to start. Moving from London (Belgian expat) where i've been for more than 10yrs. Feel ready for a change of scenery and temperature! Signed up to a couple of meetups but hope to meet some people through here. An idea can be to start a Dubai Expat Meetup (with people from this site)?


----------



## Bobby89 (Jul 20, 2015)

We have already created a Facebook Group, send a private message to Rebelleber or me to join the group


----------



## nashsdanny (Jul 14, 2015)

This may sound stupid but i cant find the PM section anywhere to PM you to join the group.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

nashsdanny said:


> This may sound stupid but i cant find the PM section anywhere to PM you to join the group.


Click on the username you want to PM to


----------



## josephphysio (Apr 17, 2015)

nashsdanny said:


> This may sound stupid but i cant find the PM section anywhere to PM you to join the group.


 It should give you the option to PM after 5 posts


----------



## kdiddle (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm planning to move to Dubai in September also, would be good to share experiences/problems/solutions! I'm not teaching though. I work in broadcast engineering.


----------



## Bluedog7 (Oct 19, 2013)

kdiddle said:


> I'm planning to move to Dubai in September also, would be good to share experiences/problems/solutions! I'm not teaching though. I work in broadcast engineering.


Hi Kdiddle
Dubai is a great city but information can be hard to come by - the broader your social network, the better! Hopefully once everyone's landed we can arrange to meet each other.


----------



## xdhancx (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi,

I am also moving to Dubai in August to start a teaching job in Sept!


----------



## ClaireB111 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi, I'm also moving out to Dubai to teach. Would be great to meet up with fellow newbies. Please can someone let me know if there has been a facebook group created that I can join. Thanks, Claire.


----------



## ClaireB111 (Jul 31, 2015)

Is anyone moving to the Mirdif area?


----------



## ClaireB111 (Jul 31, 2015)

Meetup is a great app to use to help expand social circle and meet like minded people.


----------



## Rebelleber (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi I have set up a Facebook group. In box me for details


----------



## ClaireB111 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi Rebeller,
I tried to private message you but it said 'the recipient can't recoeve primate messages'. 
Would you be able to PM me with the link?
Thanks, C


----------



## arabictutor (Jul 29, 2015)

The weather in Dubai now is extremely hot up to December. am still in Dubai enjoying the heat lol. in case you need anything guys am here for help. Zakaria


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

ClaireB111 said:


> Hi Rebeller, I tried to private message you but it said 'the recipient can't recoeve primate messages'. Would you be able to PM me with the link? Thanks, C


PMs kick in after both parties have made five posts.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

ClaireB111 said:


> Hi Rebeller,
> I tried to private message you but it said 'the recipient can't recoeve primate messages'.


What do you mean - "the recipient can't recoeve primate messages"? 
Stop monkeying around


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> What do you mean - "the recipient can't recoeve primate messages"?
> Stop monkeying around


Gorillagram services anyone ?


----------



## ClaireB111 (Jul 31, 2015)

Haha! Oops, typing whilst very tired. Please excuse the typos. ?


----------



## xdhancx (Jul 24, 2015)

Will PM now for Facebook group!


----------

